# Estradiol vs Estradiol Sensative



## jomamma007 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey guys,
wondering your take on the standard estradiol test vs the estradiol sensitive (labcorp).
Everytime I test them both there's a huge variance, around 30 points. One says I'm in the low range(sensitive), and the standard test puts me over the range!


----------



## grind4it (Nov 22, 2013)

No, I've never tried it both ways. That's a great observation, hopefully somebody will shed some light


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 22, 2013)

The regular assay is more suited to females. The sensitive assay estradiol test is more optimal for males as the reference ranges are changed slightly, it's more sensitive for males' lower estrogen levels, and the sensitive assay usually reads around 20-25points lower than regular. If you can afford the sensitive assay that's your best bet.


----------

